# I just joined a band!



## sulphur

Yay!

This will be the first time in over ten years that I've played in a "band".
I've had some jams with guys from work, pretty casual, very infrequent.
Besides, I was always on bass for those, not my forte, fun nonetheless.

A buddy that plays bass in the band got a hold of me today.
I thought that it was just going to be a meet and greet, 
but I was told to bring my gear, yikes.

I had met the band before, briefly as it was, while they were setting up for a gig.
I replaced one of the guitar players, it's a five piece.
Female singer on keys, two guitars, bass and drums.

Really great singer, my bud had told me about her capabilities already, she didn't disappoint.
The guy I replaced sang a bunch of songs, so there are holes in the list, for now.

We jammed around six or seven songs, going over one or two again along the way.
Not bad on the songs that I was familiar with, found my way on the ones I didn't.
Sounded quite good for the first run through though, everyone was pretty happy.

So, obviously, I'm a bit excited about this project, it looks fun.
I have some studying and practicing to do, we jam again next Friday.


----------



## bw66

Sounds like fun! 

Some friends and I formed a band a little over a year ago, we've had a blast!

Enjoy!


----------



## keto

Good for you J. I'm about a year in with my first band ever. Bunch of unexperienced guys just having fun in a basement -none of us have ever been on stage - but good enough that I think we should be both recording and playing out....but they're a little shy and skeptical. Are we the tightest band ever, no, but there's a bunch of original tunes that are really good I think, so we should do something with them. My daughter's organizing a charity benefit around Xmas that she wants us to play, but it's going to be all uphill getting everone onside lol.


----------



## sulphur

The first band that I was in was formed to start gigging.
I was a bedroom player that just wanted to jam, but was willing.
A five piece, female singer, two guitars, bass and drummer.
Another phenomenal singer, but she flaked on us after six months or so.
We were well on our way to filling out a full three sets, we had two for sure.
She balked on one opportunity to play out of town, we should've saw it in the cards.

The bass player from that band, got a drummer that he'd gigged with before and we formed a three piece.
We were together, off and on, for over ten years. The bass player would leave and come back to town, on occasion. 
We were in it for fun, initially, but were asked to play a friends wedding, then the gigs started after that.

The Maz 8 hung in there for this jam, I was surprised.
Not as loud a band as I'm used to being in, that's Ok though.


----------



## kat_

keto said:


> Bunch of unexperienced guys just having fun in a basement -none of us have ever been on stage


Try hitting a jam/open mic. Check a couple out in advance and when you find one that's a good fit go play 3 songs. It's a good way to get used to being on stage together without too much pressure.


----------



## mrmatt1972

Good for you! I really miss having places to go out and play and relatively serious platers to play with. I am jamming with a few guys regularly up here, but there's no way it is ever going to be more than a fun thing.


----------



## sulphur

I think that I would've been happy just jamming, but playing guitar.

This band has been periodically gigging the past couple of years,
they actually had a Xmas party and New Years gig lined up with the former member.
There's no pressure as of now though, we'll see how it works out and how fast.


----------



## zontar

Cool, enjoy the band.

I miss jamming more often...


----------



## Chito

Good for you! Keep it up as long as everyone is having fun.


----------



## Milkman

Right on man. There's nothing like a new band to motivate you.

Have fun, but the little Maz won't be enough IMO.


----------



## Robert1950

:useless: of the band.

:smile-new:


----------



## Intrepid

Nothing like a Band to get your musical juices flowing. Enjoy and congratulations.


----------



## b-nads

Congrats, J! Hope you have a blast with it.


----------



## davetcan

Way to go Jock, glad to hear it and I know you'll have a blast.

I could have written this very thing about a month or so ago. Mario asked me out to play with his band, which I assumed was just for fun, and they ended up asking me to join. Hopefully I can stick it out  Lots of work for me in the meantime to learn their 30 or 40 song list, although I am familiar with most of it. Good bunch of guys and another great excuse to buy more stuff, LOL.


----------



## Steadfastly

Congratulations. It looks like you're happy with doing it. We'll look forward to some gig or jamming pics soon.


----------



## mario

davetcan said:


> Way to go Jock, glad to hear it and I know you'll have a blast.
> 
> I could have written this very thing about a month or so ago. Mario asked me out to play with his band, which I assumed was just for fun, and they ended up asking me to join. Hopefully I can stick it out  Lots of work for me in the meantime to learn their 30 or 40 song list, although I am familiar with most of it. Good bunch of guys and another great excuse to buy more stuff, LOL.


HA! You're in now so no talk of "stick it out". Congrats sulpher! Playing in a band is lot's of fun if you are in with the right guys. Good luck!


----------



## 59burst

Great to read your post! Playing in a band with good peeps is *the best*! I was in a few super fun gigging bands in San Francisco, but just haven't found it yet here in Toronto (I moved here about 3 years ago). 

Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## zontar

Robert1950 said:


> :useless: of the band.
> 
> :smile-new:


Band pics?

Why there ought to be a thread for that!




(Yeah, I know there is)


----------



## bluzfish

Congratulations, sulphur, I admire you for taking the plunge into a regular band. I wish I had the guts. I used to love performing as a bass player, or solo acoustic guitar player but I'm afraid I've lost a lot of those skills. Being relatively new and unpracticed with other musicians on electric guitar, I have a fear of humiliation and wasting my fellows' time. I have all the gear I need but I am unsure of what skills I can bring to the table.

I have no desire to play note for note covers but I am interested in unique arrangements of others' music as well as original music development. I have no idea who might share my musical interests and I don't really know any other musicians in Edmonton to approach.

I'm really glad you found compatible musicians with whom you can work - play on, brother!


----------



## sulphur

Some pics from last Sunday, Ribfest...


----------



## Guest

cool pic's! any sound clips/video?


----------



## b-nads

There's a conflict of interests - Dr Z addict, wearing Dr Z shirt, playing through a Traynor ;-)

Nice guitar, Sulphur ;-) Cool pics.


----------



## sulphur

No clips as of yet Larry, I don't even know who took those pics. 8)

Ha! Busted with the Dr Z shirt, guilty.
The S1 has nestled nicely into the #1 spot.


----------



## james on bass

Cool. Which Ribfest? I played 3 this year and a buddy of mine just played one as well this past weekend. Generally, Ribfest gigs are pretty damn fun, and the food ain't half bad either.


----------



## sulphur

It was in Sudbury, an annual thing here, I'm sure that they're all over these days.
I think that this was the sixth annual event, the band had been there two times before.

PA provided, as well as the mics, eww.
There was a bass amp available too, that my buddy took advantage of.
It was the quickest sound check that I had ever done.
You get an hour total, that includes load in and sound check.

It's too bad that I didn't have more time to spend there, checking out the other acts.
We got there a bit early and caught the act before us, a three piece steel drum band, originally from Trinidad.
Very cool. Pre-recorded bass and drums, that strangely always sounded like a Blondie song was going to start up. 8)

We were pretty tight too though, my "practice" rant seemed to have worked out for the best.


----------



## bluesmostly

that is awesome sulphur, great looking band. you must be having a blast, it is so fun to be in the mix with a bunch of good players. What are the music stands for though... 

I have a new band this year and we also played ribfest, it was a big gig, massive stage with a monster PA, light show, film crew with large screen video and lots of people. great fun. 

my new band is so cookin', best rhythm section I have ever played with, nothing like a great groove to make you sound good.

- - - Updated - - -



bluzfish said:


> Congratulations, sulphur, I admire you for taking the plunge into a regular band. I wish I had the guts. I used to love performing as a bass player, or solo acoustic guitar player but I'm afraid I've lost a lot of those skills. Being relatively new and unpracticed with other musicians on electric guitar, I have a fear of humiliation and wasting my fellows' time. I have all the gear I need but I am unsure of what skills I can bring to the table.
> 
> I have no desire to play note for note covers but I am interested in unique arrangements of others' music as well as original music development. I have no idea who might share my musical interests and I don't really know any other musicians in Edmonton to approach.
> 
> I'm really glad you found compatible musicians with whom you can work - play on, brother!


fish, you really do have to get out there, seriously, there are lots of guys out there that feel exactly like you do, you will love it.


----------



## marcos

Congrats on you joining a band buddy, i know you will enjoy yourself. Good looking group.


----------



## sulphur

We played another outdoor gig last night, brrrrrrrrrrr!
When the wind picked up, it would chill right off, but that was sporadic.

There were a bunch of pics taken that I'll get a hold of soon and one of the guys in the crowd got some live footage that he's supposed to forward to us.
I'll post them up once I get them.

We settled on another band consensus, no more outdoor gigs after Labour day!


----------



## sulphur

...and some pics...


----------



## greco

I felt like I needed to put a sweater on just to look at the pics!

Congrats on the gig. Everybody appears to be having fun...or at least trying to.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bluesmostly

It does look like everyone is having fun there Sulphur, looks like a nice group of people to hang out and play music with for sure. 

I really like playing outdoors. We played outdoors yesterday for the home opener of the WHL hockey team, we play again tomorrow for an outdoor rally of some sort, but this is BC and the highs this weekend are around 28 and sunny.


----------



## sulphur

It took a while to thaw out Dave, the heat was cranked in our cabin!

All of our gigs this year were outside David, the most that I've played by far.
I noticed the weather out your way lately, that would've been nice at that gig!
It's supposed to warm up next week out this way again.

This was at a small lake resort/campground an hour or so outside of Sudbury.
The other guitarist is a golf buddy with the guy that arranged this affair.
Good pay, two cabins provided that would sleep six for the weekend.
Food and booze provided too, no complaints!

A small crowd, due to the inclement weather, but they were energetic and receptive!


----------



## marcos

Real cool pics buddy. What style do you guys play and artists you cover? Nice to have a female signer,opens up a lot of musical styles. Keep on rockin!!!


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Awesome! Congrats on the band and the gigs.


----------



## sulphur

Mostly classic rock, some newer tunes, some chick tunes (comes with the territory). 8)

Yes, the range of a female singer leaves the options wide open.
The first band that I was in was a five piece, with a really good female singer.
We had over thirty songs down within 8 months, then she flaked.

In a three piece with two other dudes after that, limits the possibilities, or you have to get more creative.
We covered some Led Zeppelin, but sang it an octave lower. Ha!


----------

